

Most Common Early Start-up Mistakes - arjunlall
http://bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/08/17/most-common-early-start-up-mistakes/

======
teuobk
A note on #1: not all states have laws that specifically protect IP you
generate outside of work hours. I have a friend who ran into this exact
problem in New York.

Here's a list of states that _do_ have laws that specifically protect IP
created outside work:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/401269/states-having-
nona...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/401269/states-having-
nonassignable-invention-exceptions-similar-to-california-code-secti)

------
chaostheory
A decent solution to #2 Register a company #9 Founder vesting

<http://www.fairsoftware.net/>

Here are some details: <http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10035989-2.html>

IMO there should be an extra point.

#10 pick a leader: there should be one person on your team that should have
the final say from the start.

